# The Waiting Game



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought it would be nice to have a thread dedicated to all those who are waiting for a response from their respective Consulates or Embassies. 

How is the wait affecting you and your partner? Are you worried about anything?

I'm still trying to get a grasp of the idea that we have 3 long months of waiting ahead of us! :confused2:

I just want this to be over, because this worrying and waiting is killing me. How can one manage not to worry? 

Any encouragement would be greatly appreciated for everyone waiting a response! 

:ranger::clock:


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

The waiting is killing me too. Day 2 out of 60. (My projected timeline is 2 months). Time is passing by so slowly!


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

u r totally right waiting is killing really.the problem sometimes isthat u wait and u don't know wot to expect.i ve benn married for exactly one year now.we r waiting that my husband finishes the required months in his second job to apply.we will be ready to apply by june.so i'm waiting n still waiting...sometimes i try to make my self busy and not to think about it much but sometimes i feel weak n divastated.but i beleive one day all this will finish.good luck to everyone.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Every day is like a month and every month feels like a year..... We wait until we are eligible and then when we apply we wait to hear our result. If this result is not good then we wait to appeal......
I feel like my life is in limbo and that I am holding my breath until I can live again.......
I fell in love with a non eu man but I am made to feel almost like a criminal in my own country by asking If it is ok for him to come and live with me. Every day I read eligibility criteria, suitability criteria, appendix fm se, ukba website....... Think I am in melt down here lol
Thanks for giving me the opportunity to rant am having a very blue day


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hang in there CC9!


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

I am no longer waiting at this point but I went through the same thing. 

In October 2011 my now husband proposed to me while I was in the Uk visiting. Thus began our visa journey. I left for home (US) November 7 2011. I'll never forget that day in the airport. I kept clinging to him until I had to go up the escalator and go through sercurity. I remember when I got to the top looking back and seeing him gone. I just sobbed. At this point we really didn't know when or if we would see eachother again. 

We had to make a lot of sacrifices. We both had to move in with our parents to save money. Luckily my family was really supportive of everything. We ended up realizing after going over the requirements and also how much a fiancee visa costs that we would need to be apart for about a year. It was crushing.

We had skype thankfully, but with the time difference being five hours it was not always easy to get time together. Its like I would get home from work and it was already midnight in the UK. 

Our relationship was majorly tested but we both knew we couldn't live without eachother. So about April time I hired an immigration consultant to help me with everything. The price was not that bad and they were extremely helpful. 

Then my consultant informed me about this whole rule change thing that came into effect on july 9 2012. We were suddenly freaking out because after reading the new requirements we would not meet it by a few hundred pounds. So of course we were incredibly stressed out and racing to get everything done in time. 

During all of this I remember feeling in turmoil all the time. I cried myself to sleep almost every night from all the stress. I just wanted to be with my husband. Every other couple can just decide they want to get married and go do it. But we have to ask the government permission. 

How I coped with all of it was working crazy hours and I really got into going to the gym and working out my frustrations there. It wasn't a solution but I think it did help some. I kept myself as busy as possible. 

Well our application was submitted on July 5 which is really close to the cut off of the rule change, but we did it. Then I would say it was three weeks later that I got my visa. I was surprised how quick it was. I feel like the day I found out my whole world changed.

The funny thing was I should have been estactic, which i was, but in the back of my mind I was thinking now I have to worry about FLR. 
So we got married in Scotland on November 7, 2012 to make that horrible day be the best day of our lives. 
We got our FLR Feb 20. at the Liverpool PEO. During the time leading up to our FLR we were stressed and felt as though we couldn't enjoy our married life until we knew I could stay. Its crazy to think we could be married but not get to live together. What is wrong with this world?
Anyway for now our visa journey is over for a couple years. It was the hardest thing I have ever been through and I think I am stronger for it. 

My advice to those of you waiting is I know its hard and feels like neverending. I also know it feels like your world is dark and there is no light. If you truly love the person do not give up. There were times for me and my husband if our relationship hadn't been strong enough we may have given up, but there was no way in hell I was prepared to do that. Keep as busy as you can. Keep in contact with your spouse/fiance as much as you can. Share all of your feelings with eachother no matter how dark or bleak. Your the only ones who can know what you are going through, rely on that.
I wish everyone in this post all the best and I truly hope everything works out for you. If it does never ever forget what it took for you to be together and you will have a long and happy marriage


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I did open the thread, but this last post inspired me to write our story.

How can it be a person's fault to fall in love with someone who is a resident of another country? Well, this process has made me feel exactly like that. I am punished for falling in love with someone who doesn't and will not have a chance to survive in my society. Believe me, we tried. 

We fell in love, fast and hard. We had a baby. Our baby is the fruit of our love. My husband could not manage living here. He left for the UK. We were supposed to join him after 3 months. Sadly, the rules changed. We would have succeeded to get under the old rules, but I was not exempt from the ELT requirement. I could not pass that test because the first available date was in September. We didn't make it under the old rules. 

We had no choice but to wait a minimum of 6 months before we could qualify. That period extended to 9 months. We finally applied this March. Like waiting for 9 months was not enough, on top of that we have to wait another 3 months for a decision to be made. 

All of that time, me and our baby stayed in my country. My husband, visited almost every month. I was left with a child, no job, my life was put on pause. Moreover, my husband worked like mad to be able to qualify as our sponsor. The irony here is that any other EEA national can bring his non EEA spouse and children in the UK in days, and British Citizens are being punished for marrying a non EEA national. 

We talk on skype, we live for the day we get to see each other again. Our daughter is growing up without a father, I am married but I am alone. 
The most devastating thing was that yesterday me and my husband cried together for hours on skype instead of being happy that we are blessed to have found each other and to have a child. 
This process has ruined our lives. We had no choice but to go through it. 
I applied for my spouse visa, and now I am waiting...always waiting. In the meantime, I give my best to be an excellent mother, to not upset the baby. Our daughter on the other hand is becoming gradually aware that her father is not here all the time. When he comes she won't let him out of her sight. If he does go out, then she starts crying until he returns. 

We will not give up. We will not surrender. We are a family, and I promise you that we will fight this. My husband will fight for us. I will fight for us. They cannot keep us apart. 

So to everyone waiting.....stay strong and keep fighting!!!


----------



## lidi (Nov 16, 2012)

MacUK u r really strong woman i wish u the best and ur daughter and husband i feel wot u r going through really simply coz i'm in same situation as ursbut the difference is that i'm left without kids.but this is killing as well thinking that i'm married for one year now and not being able to ve kids coz financial requirement made difficult for us.well as u said keep strong and try ur best to be together as familly.goodluck


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

How can this system be fair. a system which leaves British citizens waiting for months sometimes years to bring their spouse to live with them in their own country yet citizens residing here from other EU countries can get decisions in less than 2 weeks!!!!!
I am outraged to be honest and although I am happy for the individual couples involved, I get more and more disillusioned every time I read a thread involving the EEA family permit route.....


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I totally understand where you're coming from. Aside from the fact that the UK has a huge immigration problem and they're trying to do everything in their power to recover through the only route they actually can control - the non EU group, I think they are trying to protect their own citizens. If a marriage or relationship is genuine, then what would 6 months be for a couple that is truly in love, you know? 
Although it is painful, think of it as the ultimate test....in the end, it's all about the journey, not the destination....stay strong and positive!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah you are right and I am at least lucky in the fact that I earn well above the financial requirement so I should stop moaning 
I have never been a patient person so you are seeing me at my worst......
In 4 weeks I will be with my husband for a whole month  so life is not all bad


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

You see...every cloud has a silver lining 
Mine was that my husband visited almost every month and we got to spend 2 weeks together this winter, which coincided with the baby's birthday. It ain't all that bad! 

I like to listen to Lauryn Hill on such occasions...Everything is everything is my favourite song at the moment  
'After winter must come spring...change it comes eventually'


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I must listen to it and see if I get some inspiration. 
Thanks for letting me moan  I appreciate your responses  maybe the black cloud that has been following me around for the past few days is starting to move on 
It's good to talk to other people who understand how hard this process is


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Any time....We're all going through the same process....the important thing is to learn from it. 
I've had my fair share of blue days on this forum as well...talking or writing about it does make it easier!


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

This forum is my life saver. I found it right after the rule changed and it has kept given me strength that I can draw on.

Our wait started last September. We are almost qualified. I am taking the test next week and the result will be out at the beginning of April. Housing inspection and other things on the UK end are being processed as well. 

I am extremely grateful that my family managed to stay together as my husband's Canadian boss gave him a generous raise after listening to our story. As a result, he could meet the financial requirement while working here in China. My husband almost booked a one way fight home last August.

I know the real wait is after we lodge our application. But by coming here daily, reading and sharing stories, discussing concerns and doubts, I know I will survive it and so will everyone else here. 

We are not alone. .


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Reading your stories give me hope. The same questions run through my mind all the time – how can we let a fallible man-made system obstruct us from something larger than life such as LOVE? The system is truly trying, but we have comfort in numbers.

I received an e-mail today saying that my visa application is now under process. Nothing to do but stay positive and patiently wait.

Let us hope we see a good ending to this ordeal.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Not to complain, but I had a very blue day yesterday. I'm finally accepting the fact that it's not under our control, and we have to wait patiently for 3 months.

What is strange to me is the fact that I was not given a tracking number for my application, they only said that as soon as a decision has been made, they will contact me. So I can't even see how far along is the application.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Aaaah MacUK it's ok to have a blue day   to know your life is in someone else's hands is torture.
I actually found grey hairs yesterday for the first time ever and I am sure they are due to all this stress  I will b an old woman by the time this is finished, maybe not in years but definitely in looks lol
Go outside make a very loud scream to the UKBA then take a deep breath and look forward to seeing your husband soon


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes exactly, I lost 5 kilos in the process, just from stress and worrying!
And why wasn't I given a tracking number, everyone else seems to have one  ? 
Can't even see where my passport is


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi MacUk, That's a bit weird. But it spares you the anguish of tracking daily or even hourly. Lol.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahha I bet I would check every 3 seconds and then worry, why isn't the status changing...maybe it's better like this! 

Thanks for the comfort guys I really appreciate it!
Just came back from a 6 km walk....at least I'm staying fit...thanks UKBA


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

How are you guys doing? Feeling a little blue today. Missing Saturday mornings with my partner. :-(


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol i also remember the first few weeks since i submitted the visa , every now and then i go check the tracking application  Its been 45 working days since i applied ... and im still waiting


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Stormystorms, it's okay to feel blue, we all do from time to time. Keep busy, go for a walk, meet some friends, you'll feel better.

I'm mentally preparing for a refusal, just saw that an applicant who is married 7 years with 2 children got refused because they don't believe his relationship is genuine...hahaha we have been married 2 years almost with 1 child, I think we don't stand a chance. 
I don't care any more, all that matters is my family. 
Bad weather in UK anyway, here it's sunny almost all the time


----------



## nicktca (Feb 19, 2013)

chinni_bruce said:


> Lol i also remember the first few weeks since i submitted the visa , every now and then i go check the tracking application  Its been 45 working days since i applied ... and im still waiting


Just curious, how do you track it? do you get a link once they receive it?


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

r u serious???? they rejected 7 yrs of married life applicants :O


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

nicktca said:


> Just curious, how do you track it? do you get a link once they receive it?


Yes we do have a link to check the status of ur visa...
Here in india we can check in this link.
https://www.vfs.org.in/UKG-PassportTracking/ApplicantTrackStatus.aspx?Data=yZK62aLGZpeRvoI5Nsf4HA==


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

chinni_bruce said:


> r u serious???? they rejected 7 yrs of married life applicants :O


Yes I am serious.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

hi

I really liked your post - thats exactly how I have described it - I feel like I am holding my breathe!!!! and that for the last one year!

Did you get your visa? How are you now?
Be nice to hear your outcome
Thanks


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope Mac and CC9 got their visa's - as there are no further threads lets hope so.

Reading everybody's story's has been inspiring, I felt tearful and related to everything that has been said.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Still waiting


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

No news. It's hardly been 3 weeks since we submitted the application. Projected timeline is 12 weeks here ...
I'm trying not to think about it and I occupy myself with more important things, like being a mother. 
We'll hear from them whether we like the decision or not so....best not to fret about it ...


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

No news too but I'm feeling more and more optimistic.

Sometimes I struggle with what I'm supposed to think: if I'm optimistic and the result is negative, then it's twice the heartbreak. If I don't keep positive, well, it just seems I'm 'attracting' the wrong kind of 'vibe'. Hahaha. This visa application is making me mental! Hahaha.

So are you guys optimistic? Or do you keep your expectations reined in? Are you hopeful? Or completely uncertain?


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> No news too but I'm feeling more and more optimistic.
> 
> Sometimes I struggle with what I'm supposed to think: if I'm optimistic and the result is negative, then it's twice the heartbreak. If I don't keep positive, well, it just seems I'm 'attracting' the wrong kind of 'vibe'. Hahaha. This visa application is making me mental! Hahaha.
> 
> So are you guys optimistic? Or do you keep your expectations reined in? Are you hopeful? Or completely uncertain?


Lol exact feeling  (47 working days) so far  jus now i woke up and today i dreamnt of getting the visa  seriously its affecting me mentally


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

well looks like I've became lunatic already by the UKBA. I have been going through forums and reading refused applications ...n making a comparison with my application and thinking "oh what if same thing happens with us or oh, what if that or oh, what if this".

So practically speaking UKBA psychologically affecting us every day till they come up with an answer.

Well, its been 24 working days n waiting....waiting .... waiting ....phewww


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I think everything is going to be okay. On some days I feel very discouraged but then I look at the baby and think that she deserves a happy mother, so I get over it very fast. 
Whatever will be, will be. As long as we have our health, our family and we stay strong, then up to that point we must be doing something right, you know?
Seeing the baby smile and my husband happy are the most important things. 
Deep breaths and we will get through this.  
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

So many refusals lately! Hope you're all feeling positive still!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning stormystorms  

You are right, there have been so many refusals lately, unfortunately...
But you know what? I've decided not to go down that path, and just let my mind go blank. I can't do anything about it now, I'm going to think about it when the time comes. 
Let's be positive for a change and believe that everything is going to be okay! 
Have a great day!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy Easter everyone. It's 1st of April tomorrow. One day closer to knowing our results. Just wanted to keep the positive spirit going. Good luck to us! Hang in there.


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

Even im expecting it this week


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Chinni.. How are you? I started filling forms out yesterday photocopied my file... 

Keep in touch am anxiously waiting to hear how ur visa goes! 

Good luck..


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

Im good ahidges  hw ru??? 
yep sure will put up here.. because all de friends who were really helpful will be happy 
and for ppl who r waiting it will give hope  fingers crossed ..


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

47 working days so far and counting... Applied from Mumbai North


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello everyone? How are you holding up?
For us it's our 4th week of waiting now, but never mind I am finally organising everything to finish my thesis, so now I feel extremely motivated and eager about that! I'm going to write a thesis that's going to be ground breaking in my field of work! Can't wait! I'm so excited!  Baby's a little bigger now so I can dedicate myself to my career! Yay!  
While being a mother has it's tow on progressing career wise, I see no obstacle now to finish what I have started and reach a higher level and obtain a title Master/Specialist!!!


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

All de best MacUK


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you Chinni_bruce! 
Although the ukba has control of one part of my life now, this part depends solely on me. So I'm going to use it as my advantage! Everything is possible if a person strives to achieve it!


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

so true!! yep keep it cool! And always be positive


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Always!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm so happy for you Mac! Good luck on your thesis!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks stormystorms, I already have a draft (so soon! ha ha) I made an appointment with my mentor, so I really hope it will get approved! It's a very interesting subject and I really hope I can prove my thesis  I'm very eager to do it as well! 
Good morning my dear forum friends!


----------



## sanfrandan (Feb 18, 2013)

Really inspiring to hear your words and stories. My wife and I are almost ready to apply for our Spouse Visa for the UK. Did you guys pay for priority, where UKBA 'apparantly' will make a decision in 15 days? is this true? or is there still such a back log. Good luck to you all, i have my fingers and toes crossed for everyone!


----------



## nicktca (Feb 19, 2013)

woo, i just finally got my email that they received my application!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey SanFranDan, not all countries have the priority option, unfortunately. Here in Manila, we really have to wait. Luckily our UKBA center is efficient, so it's quicker than in other countries.


----------



## sanfrandan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Stormystorms thanks for getting back to me. I think i will go down the priority route, anything seems better than waiting.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Guys my wife got this text message 2day from vfs! Is this good news or bad news?

Processed visa application ref no.MNAC/20113/00004/## couriered to you via Blue Dart on 04/04/2013.FREE comprehensive UK Travel assistance from VISITBRITAIN, The National Tourism board of UK. To know more Call 022-67203600 or visit www.britaintravelshop.com

Does this mean negative because normally people post that "your visa has been sent" right?

Applied from Mumbai North any one with similar experience?


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

Nope this is how they send the message in India... Don worry u will hear good news  Mine is still under process :'(


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck!!!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

:fingerscrossed:Fingers and toes crossed for you pt1988!


----------



## nicktca (Feb 19, 2013)

So when you get an email that says "Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."

Is that usually a good decision? Or you just have to wait for the UPS delivery to find out?


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Visa granted am so happy and excited my wife coming in couple of days


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my god!!!! Congratulations soooo pleased for u! U must be over the moon.

Where did u apply from? Now that urs has been granted would you mind if I picked your brains a little? 

- how much evidence did u submit?
- did u have a P60? 


Congratulations


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

nicktca said:


> So when you get an email that says "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> Is that usually a good decision? Or you just have to wait for the UPS delivery to find out?


You have to play, as this thread is titled, the Waiting Game.

Last year, when the NYC office still processed applications from Canada and the USA, they'd usually give you the decision in the email (I know mine said "Your UK visa has been issued..."). Now that everyone appears to be going through Sheffield, a more generic non-decision specific email is issued.

Good luck to you!


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

this particular thread is near to my heart as I understand what you all are going through. How cold is the UKBA that now they send a generic email from sheffield so you still don't know the answer? 
I sometimes think if I had had a decent enough job in the US at the time I would have brought my husband to the US instead, the US is trying to revamp immigration to make things easier on families and have less of a wait a family would have to be apart
seems the UK is going in the exact opposite direction. So sad. 

Last year while I was waiting I lost four stone which is good cuz I was fat lol, but its like my life felt so out of control I became addicted to the gym, mind you I still ate well, but I was going to the gym all the time. It was the only thing I felt I could control. 

I also did like alot of you reading too many stories of refusals and pretty much scaring myself half to death. I know its hard but try not to get yourselves too worked up with negative stories. Remember your situation is not theirs and most of the time we don't know the exact details of another person's refusal. Try not to let it get you down.

I came to a strange point after I submitted my fiancee visa application where I just accepted things and decided "you know what, I will be issued a visa" I know that sounds crazy and presumptious but I told myself that every time I started to get scared or doubt things and it did help me through the waiting some. 

I keep thinking of all of you and I will keep checking to see how you get on


----------



## nicktca (Feb 19, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You have to play, as this thread is titled, the Waiting Game.
> 
> Last year, when the NYC office still processed applications from Canada and the USA, they'd usually give you the decision in the email (I know mine said "Your UK visa has been issued..."). Now that everyone appears to be going through Sheffield, a more generic non-decision specific email is issued.
> 
> Good luck to you!


hehe, thanks! I'm sure someone thought it would be super funny to make a generic email template


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations PT!! And yes this has been so stressful! I've been losing weight too (but it's a welcome consequence haha), and I've just enrolled myself in the gym! And yes, we WILL get this visa.

Whenever I skype with my partner, and whenever we'd get a little too cheesy from missing each other, I would always think, "How could a government refuse a love like this?"

Sometimes, I am terrified by how much power an institution hold in our lives. But I keep thinking, they can only affect me so much (mentally, at least) as much as I let them. So breathe, carry on and don't stop fighting for that damn visa!!!! Hahaha.

Good luck everyone! Next Saturday, it would be 1 month since I applied!!!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Well folks still nothing  
How is everyone holding up? 
5 weeks since I applied and nothing, not an e-mail, not a call, i don't know where my passport is, I don't know anything and I am exhausted all the time, I keep waking up at 5 am even before the baby wakes up  I'm losing hope, slowly but surely. I'm focusing on other things, not showing my grief around the baby, I have to stay strong because of her. I'm so tired I want go go to sleep and not wake up for 5 days. I'm totally and utterly ravaged. Dark circles around eyes, lost weight, can't go on like this any more. I feel in turmoil all the time 

Please UKBA end our suffering!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you message me a postal address, I can send you a snail mail letter in English! Better yet, I could send you post cards!

At least that'd be something to look forward to that you know _will_ show up!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

WestcoasrCanadianGirl you are a treasure indeed!
Thank you for your kind words. I keep praying every night that they will issue my visa so my family will be reunited. I understand these are ferocious procedures, I just want this to end so I can be with my husband. 
Please please UKBA put an end to this..

My daughter learned how to hug and she can't hug her daddy


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

MacUK hugs for you and your wee girl, believe me we feel your pain and anguish   
I am still waiting too but waiting to apply so am much further from a resolution   but I am with my husband and his family for a month now so it is a good time for us  however already I know that April will end and soon I will be returning home alone   
I fear the last days and hours before the airport when my husband and I can not look at each other without the tears coming. I dread already the first days and weeks after I come home when I feel the emptiness of my bed and my heart. Even during these happy days and weeks these worries raise their ugly head and I fight to push them down so as not to ruin our precious time together......
Take a deep breath and try to stay hopeful xx


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

12th week running ... so far no update


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

I noticed that delhi is taking longer. On the ukba website they have January's stats.,. Which show longer decision times then last year I think... 120 days is 90%? 

When u guys all say 12 week - do u mean as in 4 full months? Or 4 calendar weeks? Or 120 days? I don't know when to count from...


----------



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

ahidges said:


> I noticed that delhi is taking longer. On the ukba website they have January's stats.,. Which show longer decision times then last year I think... 120 days is 90%?
> 
> When u guys all say 12 week - do u mean as in 4 full months? Or 4 calendar weeks? Or 120 days? I don't know when to count from...


It just means 12 calendar weeks, it's definitely a long time, not sure why it is taking longer, but they are for Jan stats. When my partner applied for her visa 2 weeks ago, they said the expected time was 57 days, although this was probably just an average and not the maximum wait time.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

So basically 3 months? ( 28 days x 3? - which is 84 days)

The maximum is 120 days (4 months?)


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Anybody fancy starting a delhi timeline?


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Chinni.. Mm2... Rkm..anybody.. Are we allowed?


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

ooops im nt sure hw i counted 12 weeeks.... but todaay its 57th working day


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been away for two long months from my partner today. And in two days, my visa application is turning one month old. I'm getting anxious but I'm hanging in there. How's everyone doing?


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> I've been away for two long months from my partner today. And in two days, my visa application is turning one month old. I'm getting anxious but I'm hanging in there. How's everyone doing?



I love this thread...I often think about posting here, this seem's the more checking in emotions thread! 

I am having a down day. We haven't even applied yet. We have along 6 months ahead of us. I miss my partner and hate being away from him. I am constantly thinking about my P60, even in my dreams 

My hands are tied; but this forum gives me hope and strength. Its the one thing that makes me feel normal and positive. 

I don't know what the wait will feel like once we actually submit our application; our documents are ready; we are just waiting for me to fly out, and wait for my P60.

Thanks guys for providing a place to share....


----------



## missmoe (Apr 10, 2013)

The wait is killing me.. and its just been a couple days, i am constantly checking emails, looking at my phone, thinking of what else i could have added to my application... I cant concentrate at work... Gosh..lol its soo hard, Cant wait till its over!


----------



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

ahidges said:


> I love this thread...I often think about posting here, this seem's the more checking in emotions thread!
> 
> I am having a down day. We haven't even applied yet. We have along 6 months ahead of us. I miss my partner and hate being away from him. I am constantly thinking about my P60, even in my dreams
> 
> ...


I agree, this place is really nice to have for us as we apply for these visas.

My partner and I have had to spend most of the 5 years of our relationship on opposite sides of the word.. we have had to overcome a lot of different obstacles in our path, eventually marrying last year, and the spouse visa is actually the last thing keeping us from finally being together.. i just wish the UKBA would be a bit quicker, but understand it's just the last few months of waiting now for us! It will work out in the end !


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha yes I experience that too...dreaming about my application. This process will make you go crazy! As for the waiting part, don't worry – however long the days may feel like, they're still 24 hours all the same. The clock moves on.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Well folks still nothing
> How is everyone holding up?
> 5 weeks since I applied and nothing, not an e-mail, not a call, i don't know where my passport is, I don't know anything and I am exhausted all the time, I keep waking up at 5 am even before the baby wakes up  I'm losing hope, slowly but surely. I'm focusing on other things, not showing my grief around the baby, I have to stay strong because of her. I'm so tired I want go go to sleep and not wake up for 5 days. I'm totally and utterly ravaged. Dark circles around eyes, lost weight, can't go on like this any more. I feel in turmoil all the time
> 
> Please UKBA end our suffering!


Hi MacUk. If I remember correctly, I applied about a year ago and it took exactly 40 working days for my application to be processed. I remember checking every day to see if decision on my visa has been made and finally seeing it was processed at about 3 pm on the 40th day (which was Friday). I had to wait till Monday to go and pick my passport, that weekend was insanely stressful.

Based on that experience, I think one gets their decision regarding visa on the last date of any period which appears on "uk visa processing times". I had a look at Macedonia, and there were 0 decisions made in 40 days and 100% decisions made in 60 working days. I don't know when you applied, but my guess is that exactly 60 working days from the day of application, you will get your response. Don't forget to take out any official holidays, like Easter and things, out of the number of working days.

Also, I think I read you said you cannot track your application online as you have no tracking number? I did not read the whole thread, but the tracking number is the same number under which you applied when you filled in your visa application. You should have received an email with the number starting with GFW something, that's the tracking number you use to track the application online. I did not receive any other information about my visa decision being made nor did anyone call me to inform me about it.

I also was certain that I would be refused even though I met all the requirements, but I actually did get my visa, so I think if your husband did get a job which pays the amount required and you've included information about where you are planning to live (house or rental etc) and that's satisfactory, you will very, very likely get your visa. 

Unfortunately, last 5 weeks equates to only 23 working days so I am afraid that you will have probably 10 more weeks left to wait. If it helps, the weather here at the moment is really not that great and one thing I think you'll miss is just some old friends to chat with for hours over a great cup of Turkish coffee so try and get as much of that as possible while you still have the chance


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi ashkevron and thanks for your reply. 
These last few days I was focusing on getting things done here, being with the baby, seeing my friends, finishing my Master studies and just talking as much as I can with my husband.
I was given a GWF number but I can't track the application on the Worldbridge site with that number...
I think that the recent changes in UKBA's structure have something to do with the delays also, and I too think that it will be about 10 weeks until I get a reply. 
It's sunny here, warm, yesterday we had about 20 degrees Celsius, so the baby and I spend a lot of time outside during the day


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Hi ashkevron and thanks for your reply.
> These last few days I was focusing on getting things done here, being with the baby, seeing my friends, finishing my Master studies and just talking as much as I can with my husband.
> I was given a GWF number but I can't track the application on the Worldbridge site with that number...
> I think that the recent changes in UKBA's structure have something to do with the delays also, and I too think that it will be about 10 weeks until I get a reply.
> It's sunny here, warm, yesterday we had about 20 degrees Celsius, so the baby and I spend a lot of time outside during the day


Oh my god, I think I think I would have gone insane without being able to track the application. Not that it helps much as after about a month of seeing the same old message on the screen, you go insane anyway 

You should really be able to track the application, I would try and email Worldbridge about it or would try and call the embassy or something. It's almost certainly some technical glitch, but you don't want to risk them losing or misplacing your application.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

We already did that, we e-mailed WorldBridge and they too were surprised and they said that they will take it to the next level. 
However, when I went for my biometrics appointment, the officer said that they will contact me by phone. I specifically asked if it will be done by e-mail, they said no, only by phone. 
The Worldbridge site says that I must enter a number that starts with CS or something like that. 
I just visited the WorldBridge website for Macedonia, no such option exists. (tracking)


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

MacUK said:


> We already did that, we e-mailed WorldBridge and they too were surprised and they said that they will take it to the next level.
> However, when I went for my biometrics appointment, the officer said that they will contact me by phone. I specifically asked if it will be done by e-mail, they said no, only by phone.
> The Worldbridge site says that I must enter a number that starts with CS or something like that.


The GWF number is your application number. The CSC number is on the receipt given after you have submitted your documents. It's located under the bar code at the top of the page, or is on my paperwork anyway! This is the number you need to track your application on the Worldbridge web site. 

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope can't even access my existing application...I was able to see it on line just a few days ago. Now it says that the security details cannot be validated. 
Does this mean they finished processing my application or just that I can't access it and view it on line any more?


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Nope can't even access my existing application...I was able to see it on line just a few days ago. Now it says that the security details cannot be validated.
> Does this mean they finished processing my application or just that I can't access it and view it on line any more?


I think more likely the latter. It's a big database to maintain if every application online can be accessed long after submission. 

We get phone calls in China instead of email as well. At least I didn't get any email for my two UK visitor visas. They called twice asking for extra material for my second visa. Lol. 

Have a nice weekend! It's 26 Celsius here today!


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

To all those lucky people who have waiting time less then 6 months. 

We applied for EEA1 & EEA2 applications in early oct 2012. So our waiting time was
6 months. That would end by April 2013. Just on the 5 months 25 th day we got a all from UKBA that it needed few more documents from us & that another 6 months would be taken from now onwards.

Imagine our mental Heath. It was like getting shot by a shot gun at point blank range. 

The most depressing thing is we can't Di any thing about is because 

LONG LIVE THE QUEEN.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

On my 5th week of the application. I think I'm at the peak of my anxiousness. Help? How to cope?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

We're completing week 6 of the waiting game....
I don't know what to suggest stormystorms I know the feeling so well....for me, keeping busy and spending time with my family and friends is the solution. I hardly even think about it, to be honest. I made my peace with the fact that it could be 10 more weeks before we hear from them and it's just the way it is, we can't do anything about it so we accepted it like such. 
Hang in there, I sincerely hope that your visa centre is faster than ours. Sending some positive energy your way!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you Mac! All the best to us!


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

61 working days completed so far...
wrote a mail to BHC yesterday and they replied...
Thank you for your e-mail.
* 
I wish to inform that your application is in the process of being assessed. We will keep you updated on the outcome of the same.

Yours sincerely

Casework Team *

Like i dint know its under process


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Our EEA1 & EEA2 applications have already been in the home office for more than 6 months. 

Think how would we be feeling. 

Every day I am trying to call them but invain. 

What do I do now??


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Entering the 6th week of waiting now...quite nervous. 90% of applications from UKBA Manila gets done within 8 weeks!


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

MacUK said:


> I did open the thread, but this last post inspired me to write our story.
> 
> How can it be a person's fault to fall in love with someone who is a resident of another country? Well, this process has made me feel exactly like that. I am punished for falling in love with someone who doesn't and will not have a chance to survive in my society. Believe me, we tried.
> 
> ...


I totally understand how you feel ! As I am going through the same situation as you with my 10 months old baby girl.  It's sad to be apart from her daddy, as we were both taking a break from work and spending time with our daughter few months back, and now my husband need to start his job in UK and me and our daughter waiting in Malaysia for the visa approval, the first application was refused and now we have submitted the second application, so we are waiting.....

I keep telling myself to stay positive and be a happy mum and not to upset my daughter, it's hard, but that's what I have to cope with...

finger crossed that we will hear from the visa result soon ...most important to have an approval coming.


----------



## Angel2 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a friend who had to wait a month or a little more for her spousal visa, but it eventually came through and she is now happily living in the UK with her husbane  I'm sure it will come through!


----------



## PinkOrange (Apr 20, 2013)

Why about the Couples waiting for more than 7 months for the EEA rc 

It's been a nightmare thinking we can't move out of the country even for a holiday. 

It's very frustating.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Entering the 7th week! Hope everyone has kept their sanity. Hahaha. How are you doing?


----------



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Entering the 7th week! Hope everyone has kept their sanity. Hahaha. How are you doing?


We are about to enter the 6th week.. time is going very slowly indeed! Not sure what the best coping mechanism is.


----------



## PinkOrange (Apr 20, 2013)

7 months & still waiting for EEA1 & EEA2.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys! I hope you're doing great!
It's almost 8 weeks of waiting for us, if it does take them 12 weeks to reach a decision, then it's going to be 4 more weeks of waiting. Easter holidays are approaching here as well as the 1st of May which is a holiday too. At this point we just want to know the decision, we've put all our hopes aside so we can focus on the next step. I don't hold much hope for an approval so basically I'm trying to learn about the appeals procedure as much as I can.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

It's frustrating for me because 90% of the decisions are made within 8 weeks (as per UKBA Manila). I'm on the 7th week now, so I'm expecting a decision soon.

If I fall under the 10% who gets a decision longer than 2 months, I will be INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED! Hahaha. How unlucky could I get?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel! After so much waiting, you come to a point where you just want to know what's happening and what is the next step, right?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Next month is going to be 1 year since my husband returned to the UK. 
And we've been waiting 9 full weeks for a decision on my visa. Still no news.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Next month is going to be 1 year since my husband returned to the UK.
> And we've been waiting 9 full weeks for a decision on my visa. Still no news.


  it's a long time but hopefully good news is coming your way soon


----------



## missmoe (Apr 10, 2013)

I recieved an email from Sheffield stating that a decision has been made on my application with a tracking number and I should get it by Monday. This weekend will probably be the hardest part of my waiting!!!! I really wish they would not send a generic email but let you know the outcome.

its been 20 working days of waiting. I am so worried as my application form I sent in was not the signed and dated form plus have a previous immigration history. keeping fingers crossed and hoping for the best!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

missmoe said:


> I recieved an email from Sheffield stating that a decision has been made on my application with a tracking number and I should get it by Monday. This weekend will probably be the hardest part of my waiting!!!! I really wish they would not send a generic email but let you know the outcome.
> 
> its been 20 working days of waiting. I am so worried as my application form I sent in was not the signed and dated form plus have a previous immigration history. keeping fingers crossed and hoping for the best!


I hope you get good news   let us know when you hear


----------



## Eng.Kamo (Feb 17, 2013)

Greetings,

It's been 2 days since I applied for the EEA FP from Alexandria, Egypt. According the the WorldBridge the application is still on the way to the visa section, once it's there the waiting game will start for me too it's been one month till my wife left back to UK I only hope for the best +_+ for ALL of us.

Thanks for this thread guys


----------



## missmoe (Apr 10, 2013)

I sure will keep everyone updated!


----------



## wotsiak1106 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, i'm currently a participent in "The Waiting Game" as well. 
*TIMELINE:[/
March 29: cpmpleted online Fiance Visa application
April 2: Biometrics 
April 3: Overnight shipped Application Packet to UKBA office in NY
April 4: received confirmation of receipt of Application at NY British Consulate
April 19: received an email that Application received at Sheffield UK processing centre
April 25: received email stating there was a "minor omission" in regards to evidence. requested that we scan or mail in the following documents by May 10:
1)sponsors pay slips for Jan, Feb, Mar
2)bank statements for Jan, Feb, Mar confirming these payments
3)documentary confirmation of sponsors ownership of property (Land Registry)

May 4: emailed the requested documents
May 8: sent an email asking for confirmation of receipt of the documents
..........i'm a complete stressball. not to mention im not able to work b/c i broke my ankle and am in a walking boot! all i do is scour this forum/internet, refresh my inbox, and fret over the details of the application. i swear, if you can get through i visa application process you can get through anything! 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE...*


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi. Thanks for starting this thread and to everyone for posting. I have completed weeks -3 through -1 and am getting close to actually entering the waiting game. And by "-3", I mean that I'm still waiting to actually apply for the visa. My husband left 3 weeks ago to start his job and find us an apartment and then I can apply. He said that on Wednesday he will sign the lease so then I can apply online, do the biometrics, and once I receive the lease and landlord letter in the mail, send off my documents to new york. 

It's so frustrating to wait to apply and then to know that I have to wait more. I'm currently sitting on the floor of our almost empty apartment and I'm getting ready to move back to my parent's house to wait for the visa. I miss my husband and just want to see him soon. And I'm about to say goodbye to our cat who I love dearly, but is going to live with friends who will give her a good home.

I just hope every day that we are among the lucky ones that get a positive response just a few weeks after the priority application, but who knows? Anyway, thanks again for starting this thread; it's been really helpful to hear stories from others who are in my situation.


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> It's frustrating for me because 90% of the decisions are made within 8 weeks (as per UKBA Manila). I'm on the 7th week now, so I'm expecting a decision soon.
> 
> If I fall under the 10% who gets a decision longer than 2 months, I will be INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATED! Hahaha. How unlucky could I get?


hi stormystorms, any update ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Aries00 said:


> hi stormystorms, any update ?:fingerscrossed:


None yet. I'm also not expecting it on Monday (which is the 60th day) because it's a holiday (Election Day). I've:

a) called at least 3 people in the VFS Agency partner INCLUDING their supervisor who gave me details on how they process application. She also confirmed that more or less 90% gets a decision within 60 CALENDAR days. (At first somebody from VFS told me it was working and she said that information is incorrect, and that the British High Commission is the one who advised it's calendar days).

b) send an e-mail to the British High Commission to follow up my application.

Hoping to receive a response by next week, but I'm no longer holding my breath. It's frustrating to hope and get nothing in return. Just have to wait.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

I think I would be feeling quite sick


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> None yet. I'm also not expecting it on Monday (which is the 60th day) because it's a holiday (Election Day). I've:
> 
> a) called at least 3 people in the VFS Agency partner INCLUDING their supervisor who gave me details on how they process application. She also confirmed that more or less 90% gets a decision within 60 CALENDAR days. (At first somebody from VFS told me it was working and she said that information is incorrect, and that the British High Commission is the one who advised it's calendar days).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, I understand how you feel for the waiting time....Hope you will be getting answer really soon...my application have been a month now ( calendar ) 24 working days.So I guess I will have to wait further..100% done in 60 days for Malaysia. Finger crossed !

May I know where you apply from ?


----------



## Eng.Kamo (Feb 17, 2013)

The waiting game has just started for me 
Visa Type : EEA Family Permit 
VAC Location : Cairo, Egypt However I applied from Alexandria 
Date of submitting documents : 08/05/2013
Date documents reached Visa Section in Cairo : 12/05/2013

The waiting & anticipating starts ......... Fingers & toes crossed +_+


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Aries00 said:


> Sorry to hear that, I understand how you feel for the waiting time....Hope you will be getting answer really soon...my application have been a month now ( calendar ) 24 working days.So I guess I will have to wait further..100% done in 60 days for Malaysia. Finger crossed !
> 
> May I know where you apply from ?


I'm applying from Manila. I hope that the delay is just due to the high number of holidays recently (holy week during April, Labor Day, Election Day).

Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Im waiting "at least" for my COA since it'd take 6 months to take a decision for my EEA2


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Finally applied. Now the waiting starts. Just got a message saying my settlement visa application has been received by shanghai consulate general. 


Reckon I won't hear anything for a long time. Already started tracking online. 

Now the game begins.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Fingers crossed for all of us! 
10 weeks since I applied, hopefully in 2 weeks I'll hear from them.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Today is my working day 40. My fiance and I met in Macedonia so I am sending you extra positive thoughts and energy. Any day now!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

That's wonderful!  I hope you liked it here  
What a coincidence! Thanks for the positive thoughts and I'm sending some your way too! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Mac, any news???


----------



## Anmare (Oct 26, 2010)

It is tough, really. On daily basis it drives me crazy. My husband is going through severe ups and downs.

The worst is having to accept that we did it to ourselves out of sheer desperation really. I had my spousal visa granted in 2010 but we had to make a decision based on a financially difficult situation to come back to SA which meant my visa expired. I had a job in SA and could not just up and leave for the UK. Hubby went back to the UK and we lived a long distance relationship for the last 20 months with him travelling here often on air miles.

So here I am now ... new rules, new application, agonising wait.

In 2010 it took all of THREE days to get my spousal visa for 2.5 years. I left for the UK a week later. I let that slip through my fingers and beat myself up about it daily. In the end, it is water under the bridge, can't redo it. 

It has only been 7 working days, feels like a life time already. 

Here goes to the Waiting Game.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Bethany! 
Hope you're doing great! 
I haven't received my passport yet, will post when I get it for sure!!! :fingerscrossed:
Any news for you?


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My visa application will be on its 2nd month on 4th June.. And OMG! It feels like forever, always checking this forum and im sorry for everyone who feel the way as me, and congratulations to those who already have results! Best of luck guys.. Hopefully mine will not take so long.. I miss my husband so much and we cannot make any further plans until the UKBA make any decisions. But still hoping for the best and more patience in waiting..


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

MacUK said:


> Hey Bethany!
> Hope you're doing great!
> I haven't received my passport yet, will post when I get it for sure!!! :fingerscrossed:
> Any news for you?


No news here either, ten weeks for me on Monday so I hope the decision makers have a lovely long holiday weekend and come back well rested and ready to make us happy!

The past couple weeks I have been stressed so have been nitpicking our application but actually sat down last night and looked everything through again and it made me feel better. I am ok waiting a few more weeks, the first 40 days were the worst!


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

soFarAway101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My visa application will be on its 2nd month on 4th June.. And OMG! It feels like forever, always checking this forum and im sorry for everyone who feel the way as me, and congratulations to those who already have results! Best of luck guys.. Hopefully mine will not take so long.. I miss my husband so much and we cannot make any further plans until the UKBA make any decisions. But still hoping for the best and more patience in waiting..


same here, 2nd June will be my application reaching 2 months under process. Really hope to hear the good news soon..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Where did you apply Aries00??


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

soFarAway101 said:


> Where did you apply Aries00??


2 April in Malaysia VFS, and visa under process in Manila on 6 April. you ?


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Sorry for delayed reply Aries,

Submitted 4 April Manila VFS, and under process 9 April and in Manila too.. 

Please update me Aries.. You were just ahead 2 days from mine. is this your first application?

Fingers and toes crossed for us!


----------



## wotsiak1106 (Oct 6, 2012)

updated timeline for me...

21May: emailed Sheffield Visa Center inquiring about my application

22May: received 2 emails 10 minuted apart. The first was an email stating they apologized for losing the first email i had sent them with my additional evidence, and telling me that my "Visa has been Issued." The second email was the standard "A Decision has been made...UPS tracking #..." email

24May: UPS Truck arrived with all my documents and my passport with fiance Visa inside!

From the date the Sheffield Visa Centre received my Application to the date my Visa was issued was 17 business days NON-PRIORITY. On my Visa it says "Issued: 17/05/13," so they waited 3 whole business days to let me know via email, cheers visa people...

I leave for the UK Monday 3June


----------



## wotsiak1106 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bethany7 said:


> No news here either, ten weeks for me on Monday so I hope the decision makers have a lovely long holiday weekend and come back well rested and ready to make us happy!
> 
> The past couple weeks I have been stressed so have been nitpicking our application but actually sat down last night and looked everything through again and it made me feel better. I am ok waiting a few more weeks, the first 40 days were the worst!


I'm sending positive vibes your way! I have a feeling this is a good month for Visa approval  Stay busy and i'm sure you'll hear something next week!


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

soFarAway101 said:


> Sorry for delayed reply Aries,
> 
> Submitted 4 April Manila VFS, and under process 9 April and in Manila too..
> 
> ...


it's my second application, will it be taking longer if it's a second application after the first refusal ?


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, my waiting has only been about ten days. But it hasn't been easy. A quick look at the ukba website tells me that in march two settlement decisions were made for applicants from my centre. One took five days and the other sixty. So I have no idea what to expect here. They say most settlement visas will be processed in 12 weeks and in the Chinese forum I frequent, one applicant got a phone call within a week, checking details. Our visas are processed both by the shanghai hub in china. So I guess I am either going to get a speedy result or in for a very long wait. 

I am feeling quite positive recently, seems that no matter which forums I read, there are more approvals than refusals!

Good luck to everyone who is waiting!


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Aries00 said:


> it's my second application, will it be taking longer if it's a second application after the first refusal ?


OMG! We are on the same boat!! And I really don't have any idea about that. What was your first application? Mine was a family visit visa, they denied it and said that they don't think that i will be coming back here. So now, waiting for settlement visa.

It will be so unfair if it will take so long for them to process. Well, in my own opinion it will be easy for them cos they already have reference based on the first application. And as long as you submitted every supporting docs based on your situation then why would it take long.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because any visa rejection flags up as a non-standard application requiring further scrutiny. The rationale is that someone with a refusal on their record is likely to have some complicated situations or doubtful factors (it doesn't follow in each case of course but that's the assumption they make) so must be gone through with fine tooth comb. That's what they do in each case and you just have to be patient.


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

OMG! Well, we really can't do anything but to wait. So be it


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I just got a mesage saying that my processed visa aplication was sent out via EMS!!!

I am so nervous now. I think it will only take one day to reach me from Shanghai. 

I am sooooooooooooooo nervous now. I don't think I will be getting any sleep tonight.

I applied on 14th of May and shanghai received all my documents on 15th. And as of today, the 27th, they have dispatched my passport!

Fingers crossed that there is a visa in it!!! 

I can't believe it was this quick and they didn't contact me during the whole process. I hope that's a good sign? 

Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Awww that's good news!

Excited for you


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, I hope my speedy result is a good sign for everybody who is waiting. Hopefully it shows they have cleared up the backlog and have handled enough cases under the new rule to speed up the whole process. 

Now that I saw the light at the end of this tunnel. It's weirdly calming. No matter what my result may be tomorrow. I have done this once.


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Got my documents returned today. 

And my passport was on top of everything, opened on the page with the VISA vignette.

We are over the moon, now. I know tomorrow is a work day, but I am definitely drinking tonight. Lol.

I Hope my good news brings out more good news in this forum.


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

sabs said:


> Got my documents returned today.
> 
> And my passport was on top of everything, opened on the page with the VISA vignette.
> 
> ...


Congrats and thanks for sharing your good news to cheers us up ! all the best !


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

sabs said:


> Got my documents returned today.
> 
> And my passport was on top of everything, opened on the page with the VISA vignette.
> 
> ...


Congratulations  and good luck x


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody and a big thank you to everybody who aided my during my preparation. I don't think I would be successful without your help. 


Macuk, don't worry about your kid being counted towards the financial requirement. Mine wasn't, and she doesnt even have a british passport. Our savings are the equivalence of 63000 pounds on the day we applied. We would not have been successful if she was counted as defendant child on my visa. .


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Hi guys! How is everyone doing? On Monday, it will be my 10th weeks of waiting.. and gosh, it is starting to kill me! Long 10 weeks is so stressful and letting me feel down! Feeling so alone and missing my husband so much. We have not seen each other for nearly 8 months now. After we got married here in the Philippines. He has to go back to the UK for his work and be able to supply UKBA with all the necessary docs for me to be able to go there. This is our second application, first one was the family visit visa and got turned down, and i do understand that it is taking so long for further scrutiny as i had previous refusal. I hope 10 weeks is more than enough for them to make a decision. As I am longing to be with my husband's arms soon! 

Will anyone suggest that is it okay if we are going to send them a follow up email, in case it's not in the queue for processing?? Maybe it will help a bit. Please help me as I am so frustrated and so so down.

Thanks!


----------



## jewel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Still waiting*

Hello everyone

This is my 15 weeks running.

The are still processing my file.OMG


----------



## jewel (Feb 12, 2013)

is there anyone here more than 15 weeks


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

jewel said:


> is there anyone here more than 15 weeks


As has been said in other threads, 15 weeks may not be an unusual processing time for Bangladesh, and the fact that you have had a previous visa refusal means that your application wilk be subject to extra scrutiny which will mean possible delays.


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

jewel said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> This is my 15 weeks running.
> 
> The are still processing my file.OMG


Seriously?? 15 weeks? Did u try to email them to ask about your application? I am planning to email them after 12 weeks if there is still no news from them. Man, i was expecting them to email today but i failed. Will wait again til friday this week. Haha.. I am giving myself a timeline when to wait then extend it again until i hear news from them and so i will not get bored. It is so frustrating. So fingers crossed for us. Hopw to hear good news from them.


----------



## jewel (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Thanks to everyone,I just got the visa today,They gave me a text like......(ref no.) is ready for collection at UK visa application Center , didn't mentioned anything regards weather I got the visa or not

I rushed asap after I got the text and found they gave a seal in my passport,IT was one of the best moment in my life.

Thanks to everyone again especially Joppa.


----------



## jewel (Feb 12, 2013)

soFarAway101 said:


> Seriously?? 15 weeks? Did u try to email them to ask about your application? I am planning to email them after 12 weeks if there is still no news from them. Man, i was expecting them to email today but i failed. Will wait again til friday this week. Haha.. I am giving myself a timeline when to wait then extend it again until i hear news from them and so i will not get bored. It is so frustrating. So fingers crossed for us. Hopw to hear good news from them.


I was thinking to email them tbh but then I stopped after read the replayed from Joppa


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

jewel said:


> I was thinking to email them tbh but then I stopped after read the replayed from Joppa


Congratulations! I received email today too. But when i checked it on vfs tracking online it is still under pricess.. Tomorrow is independence day here in phils so it is holiday. Probably will receive my docs on thurs.. Fingers crossed with a shiny visa inside..!


----------



## electricstrm (Mar 3, 2013)

*advice*

Hi,

I am going to get married to my UK bofriend and then we would like to move to the UK. He's already in the UK, so we'll just get married in Canada. 

Can anybody tell me if my boyfriend has to be in canada when I apply ? He'll make the trip to canada for the wedding, but then we still have to wait for the marriage certificate and then the appointement.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. He can be anywhere when you apply, still in Canada, back in UK etc.


----------



## electricstrm (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the answer joppa. I have one more question. When we hand in the 6 months worth of pay slips, do they have to be with the same employer ? My boyfriend was living in canada as a self employed consultant in aerospace. He had his own company and payed himself. Then he moved back over to his old job in the UK. Both are well above the minimum requirements. But it's only been 2 months. De we have to wait until he's been at his current job 6 months ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Under Cat A, it has to be with one employer. You can't mix self-employed with employed income. The two have completely different evidential requirements.


----------



## electricstrm (Mar 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Under Cat A, it has to be with one employer. You can't mix self-employed with employed income. The two have completely different evidential requirements.


What's cat A ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Read http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey everybody.

It will be exactly 2 months on Monday that me and my husband applied for our spouse visa. Interestingly enough neither of us has thought about it until now. I felt like touching base with this thread, just because it came to mind. 

I am starting to think about the visa more now, a little too much for my liking and the irrational thoughts are kicking in despite trying to keep calm and keep the mind relaxed. I have alot to keep me busy but I cannot begin to say how badly we wang this. 

Nobody really comprehends the feeling except people on this forum, family can yes they hope we get it but the actual anxiety in the waiting game is a different feeling, especially with all the rule changes and immigration hype lately. 

Anyways, really pleased to hear of quiet a few people that have got their visa's and keep going to all those that are in the same boat. 

THANK YOU EXPAT FORUM for making things easier and keeping us hopeful.


----------



## putri_jogja (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been in this game since end of december 2012. After waiting for 10 weeks, UKBA refused my application. 
I gave myself to get depressed for 2 days only. After that I started studying appeal. 10 days after, I submited appeal by online. I also paid by online. Once confirmed of payment, Tribunal gives number of my appeal.
Now... another waiting game I am in. 
I applied visa from Jakarta, Indonesia. Then VFS forwarded to Bangkok, Thailand. So, because I am in the process of appeal, my appeal documents now is reviewed in Bangkok. My husband gets more depressed of waiting. I try so hard to keep calm, and keep myself busy. 
We both pray that UKBA will overturn the decision before the due date of review time.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

putri_jogja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been in this game since end of december 2012. After waiting for 10 weeks, UKBA refused my application.
> I gave myself to get depressed for 2 days only. After that I started studying appeal. 10 days after, I submited appeal by online. I also paid by online. Once confirmed of payment, Tribunal gives number of my appeal.
> ...


Good morning putri_jogja

Sorry to hear about your refusal, what date did they give you for the review and what was the reason for the refusal; what type of appeal did you apply for, was it paper or oral appeal, are you dealing with it on your own or using a solicitor?

I hope it wasn't something difficult they refused you on; providing you sent them the information that caused them to refusal you, you should be ok. Hang in there.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anmare (Oct 26, 2010)

So happy to announce my waiting game is over, finally. I NEVER have to type in that dreaded long number on the tracking page EVER again. I started driving myself bonkers with worry, doubt and all that. My hubby's ex wife works at the foreign office and I even started suspecting her for interfering. Thank heaven, no such thing happened and I got my settlement spousal visa today. I'm on my way to be re-united by my husband ... grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It all starts again in 30 months when you renew your leave, and again after 5 years when going for ILR!
Well done, in any case.


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations Anmare, iv applied for my fiance visa on the 22 May in Cape Town and I am still waiting to hear from the BHC. I track my application on the vfs website every hour... Oh the wait is killing my soul . Anmare did they email you when a decision was made ?


----------



## putri_jogja (Nov 23, 2012)

skinnie58 said:


> Good morning putri_jogja
> 
> Sorry to hear about your refusal, what date did they give you for the review and what was the reason for the refusal; what type of appeal did you apply for, was it paper or oral appeal, are you dealing with it on your own or using a solicitor?
> 
> I hope it wasn't something difficult they refused you on; providing you sent them the information that caused them to refusal you, you should be ok. Hang in there.:fingerscrossed:





Hi skinnie58,
Tribunal gives date to UKBA for review is 30 Aug 2013. 
The reason of refusal is financial. According to notice of refusal, my husband income is lower than 18600.
Then I made breakdown of his income for 1 year in MS Excel. I put tag on the bundle of document. So I hope it is clear to review. 
My appeal is paper based. 
I deal with it on my own. I dont hire solicitor. 

After I submited appeal and paid by online, I sent document by post to Tribunal. A week after I emailed them if they received my supporting documents. The answer said that they didnt yet. So my husband phone Tribunal. But on the phone, the officer said that my documents has been forwarded to visa section (bangkok). I dont want to take a risk. So I email Tribunal, what I should do. I dont want to send it by post anymore. On the email said that I can send it by email (attachment). Then I sent 20 emails content of attachment . 
4 weeks after I got letter from Tribunal. It is Notice Pending Appeal. It said that the review date is until Aug 30.
I and my husband pray that before that date, ECM and ECO will overturn the decision. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anmare (Oct 26, 2010)

avi109 said:


> Congratulations Anmare, iv applied for my fiance visa on the 22 May in Cape Town and I am still waiting to hear from the BHC. I track my application on the vfs website every hour... Oh the wait is killing my soul . Anmare did they email you when a decision was made ?



I've bombarded them with emails a couple of weeks ago because I needed my passport back and got a reply on the 8th of July that they were processing applications submitted on the 9th of May. I submitted on the 14th of May. Mine was processed last week and I received it yesterday. I'm not too sure about the fiance visa though, mine was spouse visa. 

I opted out of the sms, but kept on checking the tracking page on the web regularly. And the webpage only tells you that has been returned, next message the next day is "collect".

Good luck, worth it in the end


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

putri_jogja said:


> Hi skinnie58,
> Tribunal gives date to UKBA for review is 30 Aug 2013.
> The reason of refusal is financial. According to notice of refusal, my husband income is lower than 18600.
> Then I made breakdown of his income for 1 year in MS Excel. I put tag on the bundle of document. So I hope it is clear to review.
> ...


Good morning

Well it's good that you only have one thing to rectify, and the wait is not that far off now, two weeks after my review date, lets hope we both hear before our due dates. Mine is proving that our relationship is genuine and that we intend to live together; hopefully the paper work I sent will prove this, otherwise I will be in court to defend our situation .

Good luck and fingers cross:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Heartbroken64 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have been in SA for just over 4 months!!! My fiance sett visa was refused due to lack of evidence of our relationship. We have put in our appeal but have been told it could take between 7 and 8 weeks before it will be looked at!!!! I must say this has been the hardest thing we have both ever had to go through!!


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

Heartbroken64 said:


> I have been in SA for just over 4 months!!! My fiance sett visa was refused due to lack of evidence of our relationship. We have put in our appeal but have been told it could take between 7 and 8 weeks before it will be looked at!!!! I must say this has been the hardest thing we have both ever had to go through!!


Really sorry to hear about your situation, the SA BHC are terribly slow processing applications. Hope you managed to get enough evidence to back up you appeal. Iv been waiting 9 weeks now for my fiance visa to be processed, the wait seems never ending


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Heartbroken64 said:


> I have been in SA for just over 4 months!!! My fiance sett visa was refused due to lack of evidence of our relationship. We have put in our appeal but have been told it could take between 7 and 8 weeks before it will be looked at!!!! I must say this has been the hardest thing we have both ever had to go through!!


Oh this is just awful for u 
What evidence had u supplied??? Why did they think it wasn't enough???
It would be useful for some of us to know as we are preparing our evidence.
Wishing you the best of luck with your appeal


----------



## putri_jogja (Nov 23, 2012)

skinnie58 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Well it's good that you only have one thing to rectify, and the wait is not that far off now, two weeks after my review date, lets hope we both hear before our due dates. Mine is proving that our relationship is genuine and that we intend to live together; hopefully the paper work I sent will prove this, otherwise I will be in court to defend our situation .
> 
> Good luck and fingers cross:fingerscrossed:



Hi skinnie58,

Your appeal is paper based or oral based? Do you hire solicitor? Are you under old rule or new rule?
I feel lucky when UKBA didnt refuse relationship evidence as I and my husband knew each other less than a year. I attached timelines of relationship along with evidence such as boarding pass, photos, bills, whatsapp chat, emails, and few of sms that I printed to show my number and my husband's number. 
Unfortunately I didnt make as detail as relationship item for financial. I feel regret to be honest. So I make up by sending supporting document for appeal very clear and detail 
Let's hope and pray that UKBA will change decision.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

putri_jogja said:


> Hi skinnie58,
> 
> Your appeal is paper based or oral based? Do you hire solicitor? Are you under old rule or new rule?
> I feel lucky when UKBA didnt refuse relationship evidence as I and my husband knew each other less than a year. I attached timelines of relationship along with evidence such as boarding pass, photos, bills, whatsapp chat, emails, and few of sms that I printed to show my number and my husband's number.
> ...


Hi putri_jogja

I sent pictures of us together on holiday with other people, Skype records going back to June 2011 emails from beginning of 2012 and telephone bills dating back to June 2011, the telephone bills I sent were from BT, the problem was it did not show my fiancé's mobile number, reason for this I used one of those international premium numbers that you dial the number first, then the receivers number, but on the bill it only shows the premium number and not the receivers number; my fiancé only uses pay as you go so did not have any records to show his calls. They total disregard my telephone bill even though it showed I was calling that number virtually every other day and sometimes several times a day. They claim my Skype records only cover July 2012 to November 2012. They state we did not provide evidence of documents to prove we had met when and where we said, in this case I only sent one hotel booking of our first meeting and one boarding card because we did not keep all the proof of our meetings, besides they said they wanted proof that we had met not where we had met, we felt we had proven that we had met.

They said we did not send evidence that we had actually booked anywhere for our wedding. We only spoke about our wedding plans in emails; in the borough I live they only take bookings six weeks in advance, and they give you the next available date, you do not choose when you want the appointment. Knowing that the visa could take up to 3 months we did not see the point in booking an appointment that we could not make.

That is the long and short of our refusal, we are going for a oral appeal and I will be the one representing us, no solicitors we are under the new rule, we only applied at the end of January. All the relevant documents including passport stamps and copies of Skype going back to June 2011 and other information that we did not think necessary at first has been sent.


----------



## putri_jogja (Nov 23, 2012)

skinnie58 said:


> Hi putri_jogja
> 
> I sent pictures of us together on holiday with other people, Skype records going back to June 2011 emails from beginning of 2012 and telephone bills dating back to June 2011, the telephone bills I sent were from BT, the problem was it did not show my fiancé's mobile number, reason for this I used one of those international premium numbers that you dial the number first, then the receivers number, but on the bill it only shows the premium number and not the receivers number; my fiancé only uses pay as you go so did not have any records to show his calls. They total disregard my telephone bill even though it showed I was calling that number virtually every other day and sometimes several times a day. They claim my Skype records only cover July 2012 to November 2012. They state we did not provide evidence of documents to prove we had met when and where we said, in this case I only sent one hotel booking of our first meeting and one boarding card because we did not keep all the proof of our meetings, besides they said they wanted proof that we had met not where we had met, we felt we had proven that we had met.
> 
> ...



Hi skinnie58...

Keep praying and hoping. We are nearly to the time limit that Tribunal gives to UKBA for review. Hope next month we can see the miracle.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

putri_jogja said:


> Hi skinnie58...
> 
> Keep praying and hoping. We are nearly to the time limit that Tribunal gives to UKBA for review. Hope next month we can see the miracle.
> :fingerscrossed:



I am just wishing this whole episode would be over, nightmare it has been for the last 6 months. Good luck to you too.:fingerscrossed:


----------

